# Want to exchange 2 weeks platinum Marriott Vacation club, Playa Anadaluza, Spain



## Michael Ross (Dec 25, 2019)

Hello, 
I own 2 weeks 3 bed apt in Platinum season at Marriott Vacation club, Southern Spain and wish to swap with another member somewhere else in the world. Looking at 2021. Anybody give me some advice on the best way to get this message out there. Looking at essentially a beach type holiday.
Thank you
Michael


----------



## tseebach (Feb 3, 2020)

I think you want to post ad under Marketplace, Direct Exchanges which requires you to be a member. See https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/search/results.aspx?ForExchange=True for examples of ads and https://tug2.net/TimeshareMarketplaceInstructions.html for more information.


----------

